# 80% Riders Tip Me After Reading This.....



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

You can post the similar information in the seat's back. Riders will read it through and appreciate it. Uber uses low price to oppress drivers and surge price to rip off riders. Without drivers or riders, Uber is a donuts (ZERO).

This forum shall be for Uber drivers. But, there are many Uber employees, under cover agents, and so on are also on this platform to favor and speak for Uber. Be sober and you can easily discern who they are.

As always, Uber is a little giant. We can easily bring Uber down and throw it to history.

The attached post is not copyright protected. Post it in your car and see riders pay you the tip for your good service.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> You can post the similar information in the seat's back. Riders will read it through and appreciate it. Uber uses low price to oppress drivers and surge price to rip off riders. Without drivers or riders, Uber is a donuts (ZERO).
> 
> This forum shall be for Uber drivers. But, there are many Uber employees, under cover agents, and so on are also on this platform to favor and speak for Uber. Be sober and you can easily discern who they are.
> 
> ...


Your sign says that "only 10% "drivers' will tip." Has Uber found drivers ******ed enough to tip their passengers?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

@*Realityshark *Thanks for corrections. Together, we can make Uber change or demolish, up to Uber's own choice.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

So, just leave that note back there?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Deactivated.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lol


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

I use an 8in tablet for Uber and navigation. Have it held by a holster big enough to support it. I was thinking of pulling this message up in big letters after letting the fare load at the end of a short trip.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

One email from pax to Fuber, you will get tip solicitation email.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> You can post the similar information in the seat's back. Riders will read it through and appreciate it. Uber uses low price to oppress drivers and surge price to rip off riders. Without drivers or riders, Uber is a donuts (ZERO).
> 
> This forum shall be for Uber drivers. But, there are many Uber employees, under cover agents, and so on are also on this platform to favor and speak for Uber. Be sober and you can easily discern who they are.
> 
> ...


I hope you get many tips before you get deactivated. It only takes one rider to complain.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

And they so LOVE to complain when you deter them from the 5 star experience that is their RIGHT. Haven't you read what some of these ****** riders have posted on this site? They don't want to THINK about tipping a driver or how much that might be. And you want to give them facts and information? Someone WILL complain.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I hope you get many tips before you get deactivated. It only takes one rider to complain.


You mean like this?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

A report AND a photo. How priceless. The entitled piece of shit Fuber passenger was so offended that they took a picture.


----------



## Scott Roe (Nov 6, 2014)

grams777 said:


> You mean like this?
> View attachment 3975


I would respond with this... https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/5404. Also, Uber wants to keep it cashless, fine. I've got my Square reader.

https://squareup.com/reader


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.payanywhere.com/ they charge 2.69% per swipe.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I love this part:
"If a rider offers a tip, _*please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber.*_ Recall that *fares were calculated with partner economics first in-mind, and are thus high enough so that a tip is neither expected nor required of the rider. *


----------



## Scott Roe (Nov 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I love this part:
> "If a rider offers a tip, _*please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber.*_ Recall that *fares were calculated with partner economics first in-mind, and are thus high enough so that a tip is neither expected nor required of the rider. *


Yeah, How to minimize the partner's economics. To be honest with you, I wasn't aware a tip is ever REQUIRED.


----------



## Humble_man (Jan 20, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> You can post the similar information in the seat's back. Riders will read it through and appreciate it. Uber uses low price to oppress drivers and surge price to rip off riders. Without drivers or riders, Uber is a donuts (ZERO).
> 
> This forum shall be for Uber drivers. But, there are many Uber employees, under cover agents, and so on are also on this platform to favor and speak for Uber. Be sober and you can easily discern who they are.
> 
> ...


I


Former Yellow Driver said:


> A report AND a photo. How priceless. The entitled piece of shit Fuber passenger was so offended that they took a picture.


well, at least with lyft the tipping option is built in the app and the minimum fare is 80 cents higher than uber...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

"..you should never accept cash for any reason"? Umm, I thought we are just supposed to say its not necessary but accept if they insist?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> "..you should never accept cash for any reason"? Umm, I thought we are just supposed to say its not necessary but accept if they insist?


You are correct at least here in LA it is ok. I never refuse it. That sign is almost spot on to what I was going to put in my backseat. I would leave out the tip part but I would put "As many Uber riders might think, tips are not included in the fare. Tips are never mandatory."


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

OCBob said:


> You are correct at least here in LA it is ok. I never refuse it. That sign is almost spot on to what I was going to put in my backseat. I would leave out the tip part but I would put "As many Uber riders might think, tips are not included in the fare. Tips are never mandatory."


I was also thinking of "putting portions of tips go back into the car with such items as extra cleaning the vehicle."

Since I have only had 6 people more than once in my car out of about 500 fares, I think it is like paying it forward.


----------

